# Nursing Home



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

*Harold is 95 and lives in a Senior Citizen Home.

Every night after dinner, Harold goes to a secluded garden behind the
Center to sit and ponder his accomplishments and long life.

One evening, Margaret , age 87, wanders into the garden. They begin to
chat and before they know it, several hours have passed.

After a short lull in their conversation, Harold turns to Margaret and asks,
'Do you know what I miss most of all?'

She asks, 'What?'

'Sex!!' he replies

Margaret exclaims, 'Why you old fart. You couldn't get it up if I held a gun
to your head!'

'I know,' Harold says, 'but it would be nice if a woman could just hold it
for a while.'

Well, I can oblige,' says Margaret , who unzips his trousers, removes his
manhood and proceeds to hold it. Afterward, they agree to meet secretly
each night in the garden where they would sit and talk and Margaret would
hold Harold's manhood.

Then one night Harold didn't show up at their usual meeting place.
Alarmed, Margaret decided to find Harold and make sure he was OK

She walked around the Senior Citizen Home where she found him sitting
by the pool with Ethel, another female resident, who was holding Harold's
manhood!

Furious, Margaret yelled, 'You two-timing son-of-a-bitch! What does
Ethel have that I don't have?'

Old Harold smiled happily and replied,

'Parkinsons.'*


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

oh yes very good.......wd


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## donnaw (May 13, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## merloc (Apr 23, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol: :lol:


----------

